# Cheryl Ford



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Here is a nice article about Cheryl. Her story was one of the best in the league this season... and I still get a little lump in my throat when I think about her hugging her Dad (Karl Malone) after winning the WNBA Championship.

LINK


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Great Ford Article*

That was a good article on Shock Forward Cheryl Ford, Gym Rat. It is nice to read about her more and more outside from being Karl Malone's daughter. Ford may have doubted herself before because of the NCAA loses, but now she has a championship season to look back on and maintain her confidence. Congrats to her. Hopefully I will be able to see more of her on ABC next WNBA season. The Detroit Shock are exciting to watch!


----------

